
NPM Acquires ^Lift Security and the Node Security Platform - marvinpinto
https://medium.com/npm-inc/npm-acquires-lift-security-258e257ef639
======
fluxsauce
> In conjunction with the next version of npm, shipping with Node.js version
> 10, we’ll introduce a series of new security features available to every npm
> user, directly integrated into the npmjs.com registry and the npm command
> line tool.

I'm personally really excited by this. The nsp tool is fantastic, and having
these sorts of tools available for all engineers will inform and educate.

> Soon, we’ll also introduce a series of security products specifically
> tailored to the unique requirements of corporate developers and enterprises.

Curious what that means; since part of this acquisition is the sunsetting of
[https://nodesecurity.io/](https://nodesecurity.io/) does that mean that npm
will be providing those services instead?

